# [SOLVED] media-libs/xine-lib lässt sich nicht mergen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich es nun wie hier beschrieben geschaft habe flac zu installieren, hängt es jetzt an xine-lib.   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
[...]

pp.c:340: Fehler: »post_plugin_pp_t« hat kein Element namens »pp_mode«

make[3]: *** [xineplug_post_planar_la-pp.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../include -I../../.. -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../src -I../../../src/xine-engine -I../../../src/xine-engine -I../../../src/xine-utils -I../../../src/input -I../../../src/input -I../../../lib -I../../../lib -fvisibility=hidden -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -DNDEBUG -c noise.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_post_planar_la-noise.o

In file included from ../../../src/xine-engine/xine_internal.h:33,

                 from noise.c:24:

../../../include/xine.h:2230: Warnung: »xine_tvsystem« ist veraltet

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.15/src/post/planar'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.15/src/post'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.15/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2890:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed."

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/log/portage/media-libs:xine-lib-1.1.15-r1:20090217-122711.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/media-libs:xine-lib-1.1.15-r1:20090217-122711.log'

vdr02 flac #
```

Hier noch das Log und die emerge --info

Hat Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, oder besser noch, eine Lösung?    :Question: Last edited by 3PO on Sun Feb 22, 2009 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tux2

```

pp.c:33:27: Fehler: postprocess.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

Die postprocess.h kommt von ffmpeg.. 

Kannst du mal den Output von "emerge -pv ffmpeg" posten.

MfG,

tux2

----------

## 3PO

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Kannst du mal den Output von "emerge -pv ffmpeg" posten....

 

Aber gerne doch,

bitteschön:   :Very Happy: 

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge -pv ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20090201  USE="X aac alsa amr encode ipv6 mmx mmxext mp3 network oss sdl theora threads v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow (-altivec) -bindist -debug -dirac -doc -gsm -hardcoded-tables -ieee1394 -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 -test -vhook" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

vdr02 ~ #
```

----------

## Josef.95

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder du machst mit deiner aktuellen ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20090201 ein Update auf xine-lib-1.1.16.2

oder du gehst auf ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20081219 runter dann sollte es auch mit xine-lib-1.1.15-r1 klappen.

----------

## 3PO

Mit xine-lib-1.1.16.2 gehts leider auch nicht..    :Sad: 

Log

```
make[3]: *** [metronom.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.2/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.2/src/xine-engine'

make[2]: *** [../src/xine-engine/libxine.la] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.2/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.2/misc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.2/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.2/misc'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2889:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed."

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/log/portage/media-libs:xine-lib-1.1.16.2:20090218-163048.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.2/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.2, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/media-libs:xine-lib-1.1.16.2:20090218-163048.log'
```

----------

## tux2

Hi!

Ein kleiner tipp zuerst: wenn du Fehlermeldungen postest, dann bitte die komplette  :Wink: 

Sprich in deinem Fall ist der Fehler das erste mal in Zeile 677 (log) aufgetreten;

also dann am besten bissl was davor auch noch mitposten.

Zum Fehler selbst .. des scheint ein libtool-problem zu sein.. (laut google)

xine-lib1.1.16.2 ist ~x86 (testing) und deine libtool scheinbar noch ne alte (1.x).

Dein "emerge --info"-Log ist nicht mehr vorhanden, somit kann ich leider nicht rauslesen ob du dein system stable(x86) oder testing(~x86) fährst.

Kann es sein, dass du dein System nur zum teil geupdated hast?

----------

## 3PO

Sorry, ich wusste nicht, das bei der pastebin die Einträge nur ein paar Tage stehen bleiben.

Hier nochmal die emerge --info:

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 Feb 2009 07:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.7

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/glftpd/etc /opt/glftpd/ftp-data /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/toolchain /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/flameeyes-overlay /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/myoverlays"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aio alsa animgif apache2 arts asf automount berkdb bzip2 caps child-protection cli cmdctrl cmdsubmenu cracklib crypt cups curl ddepgentry dga dolby-record-switch dolbyinrec dri dts dvb dvbplayer dvbsetup dvdread evo exif fat ffmpeg fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gtk htmlhandbook httpd iconv icq imagemagick imon ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jumpplay kde kde4 kdeprefix lcd lesstif liemikuutio lirc live lm_sensors matroska matrox midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses network nls noepg nptl nptlonly ntfs nvidia nvram ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pppd projectx python qt4 readline reelchannelscan reflection rtc samba sasl screen server session simplexml slang smartcard sourcecaps spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg svga swat sysfs tcpd timerinfo unicode v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vdr-net vfat vorbis wareagleicon webkit win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xfs xinerama xml xorg xsl xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel oss" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text cfontzpacket cwlinux eyeboxone graphlcd icpa106 imon iowarrior lcterm md8800 ms6931 mtcs16209x noritakevfd pyramid sed1330 sed1520 serialvfd sli stv5730 svga t6963 tyan xosd" LINGUAS="de en" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga xvfb"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

vdr02 ~ #
```

----------

## tux2

ähm.. mischt du stable und testing? bzw hast du einen downgrade von testing(~x86) auf stable(x86) durchgeführt?

die info sagt ja folgendes:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 

aber dazu passen ein paar pakete gar nicht rein: gcc, glibc, cmake,.... (alle ~x86)

wie kann es also sein, dass du dein gentoo so quälst?  :Laughing: 

Vorschlag:

Wenn es keinen zwingenden grund dagegen gibt, dann ändere doch dein system ganz auf ~x86.

In der /etc/make.conf: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS auf ~x86 ändern und dein Gentoo-System updaten.

Z.B. so: emerge -auDN world

----------

## 3PO

So, habe es mal auf ~x86 umgestellt.

Das world Update wird aber ne Weile dauern....

 *Quote:*   

> Total: 491 packages (432 upgrades, 48 new, 11 in new slots, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 1,246,606 kB

 

----------

## tux2

Hoi!

Ich hab mir mal grad deine letzten Posts angesehen und bin da auf was interessantes gestoßen:

Und zwar hier Frage zu "Blocked Packages,", das da:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> autounmask kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0-r1
> ...

 

So ein "autounmask" kann dann schonmal das halbe System "unmasken".. (so wie das aussieht)

Mich tät da mal interessieren was wirklich eingetragen wurde..

Wie schaut der Inhalt von /etc/portage/package.unmask aus? Besteht die Möglichkeit, das irgendwo mal online zu stellen?

Das täte dann auch deine anderen Probleme mit den Paketen erklären ^^

- tux2

----------

## 3PO

So, das mit "~x86 " ist natürlich voll vor den Baum gegeangen....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Das halbe System lief nicht mehr......

Ich habe den ganzen "autounmask und KDE 4.x Müll" entfernt und mache gerade ein world-Update (-> besser Downgrade) auf die stable.

Bis jetzt ist, bis auf 2 Pakete, alles gut gegangen.

Sollte ich hier nochmal "mit einen blauen Auge" davon kommen, dann werde ich ganz bestimmt KDE 4.x nicht mehr installieren, bevor stable ist.

----------

## 3PO

Nachdem nun alles durchgelaufen ist,  incl. emerge --depclean und revdep-rebuild, bin ich nun genauso weit wie vorher.

```
 *

 * The following packages have failed to build or install:

 *

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/projectx-0.90.4.00-r4', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.9', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/vdr2jpeg-0.0.12', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1', 'merge')

 *
```

----------

## 3PO

so langsam weis ich nun wirklich nicht mehr weiter...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Downgrade auf ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20081219 brachte auch nichts.

Hat sonst noch Jemand eine Idee??

----------

## 3PO

So, ich habe nun mit emerge -e world komplett neu gebaut.

Erstaunlicher Weise, wurde alles, bis auf 3 Pakete sauber gebaut.

Leider aber xine -lib nicht.  :Sad: 

Hier nochmal das aktuelle Log

```
.....

Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »pict_type« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1355: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »pp_postprocess« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

ff_video_decoder.c:1355: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 7 von »pp_postprocess« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

ff_video_decoder.c:1355: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 8 von »pp_postprocess«  erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1355: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 9 von »pp_postprocess« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ

ff_video_decoder.c:1355: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 10 von »pp_postprocess« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ

ff_video_decoder.c:1355: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 11 von »pp_postprocess«  erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1357: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »av_frame«In file included from ../../../src/xine-engine/xine_internal.h:33,

                 from ffmpeg_decoder.c:28:

../../../include/xine.h:2230: Warnung: »xine_tvsystem« ist veraltet

ff_video_decoder.c:1357: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »opaque« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1371: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »av_frame«

ff_video_decoder.c:1371: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »repeat_pict« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1377: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »crop_right«

ff_video_decoder.c:1377: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1378: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »crop_bottom«

ff_video_decoder.c:1378: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1381: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »av_frame«

ff_video_decoder.c:1381: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »interlaced_frame« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1382: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »av_frame«

ff_video_decoder.c:1382: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »top_field_first« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1382: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1399: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »aspect_ratio«

ff_video_decoder.c:1400: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »output_format«

ff_video_decoder.c:1401: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »frame_flags«

ff_video_decoder.c:1401: Fehler: Ungültige Operanden für binäres |

ff_video_decoder.c:1401: Fehler: Inkompatibler Typ für Argument 4 von »this->stream->video_out->get_frame«

ff_video_decoder.c:1401: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 5 von »this->stream->video_out->get_frame«  erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1401: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »this->stream->video_out->get_frame«  erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1409: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »crop_right«

ff_video_decoder.c:1409: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1410: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »crop_bottom«

ff_video_decoder.c:1410: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c: In Funktion »ff_decode_data«:

ff_video_decoder.c:1449: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »aspect_ratio_prio«

ff_video_decoder.c:1449: Warnung: Vergleich zwischen Zeiger und Ganzzahl

ff_video_decoder.c:1450: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »aspect_ratio«

ff_video_decoder.c:1451: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »aspect_ratio_prio«

ff_video_decoder.c: In Funktion »ff_reset«:

ff_video_decoder.c:1484: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1485: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »avcodec_flush_buffers«

ff_video_decoder.c:1485: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1488: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »mpeg_parser«

ff_video_decoder.c:1488: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »mpeg_parser_reset« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

ff_video_decoder.c: In Funktion »ff_dispose«:

ff_video_decoder.c:1505: Fehler: »AVFrame« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

ff_video_decoder.c:1505: Fehler: »av_frame« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

ff_video_decoder.c:1505: Fehler: Ungültige Operanden für binäres *

ff_video_decoder.c:1508: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »avcodec_close«

ff_video_decoder.c:1508: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1513: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »dr1_frames«

ff_video_decoder.c:1513: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »xine_list_front« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

ff_video_decoder.c:1515: Fehler: expected expression before »)« token

ff_video_decoder.c:1515: Fehler: Ungültige Operanden für binäres *

ff_video_decoder.c:1516: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1516: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »release_buffer« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

ff_video_decoder.c:1516: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »release_buffer«

ff_video_decoder.c:1523: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1523: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1523: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »slice_offset« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1524: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1524: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »slice_offset« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1524: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »free« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ

ff_video_decoder.c:1526: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1526: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1526: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »extradata« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1527: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1527: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »extradata« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1527: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »free« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ

ff_video_decoder.c:1530: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »yuv«

ff_video_decoder.c:1530: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »free_yuv_planes« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

ff_video_decoder.c:1532: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1533: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1533: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »free« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ

ff_video_decoder.c:1535: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »av_frame«

ff_video_decoder.c:1536: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »av_frame«

ff_video_decoder.c:1536: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »free« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ

ff_video_decoder.c:1542: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »pp_context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1543: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »pp_context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1543: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »pp_free_context« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ

ff_video_decoder.c:1545: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »pp_mode«

ff_video_decoder.c:1546: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »pp_mode«

ff_video_decoder.c:1546: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »pp_free_mode« entfernt Kennzeichner von Zeiger-Ziel-Typ

ff_video_decoder.c:1548: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »mpeg_parser«

ff_video_decoder.c:1548: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »mpeg_parser_dispose« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

ff_video_decoder.c:1550: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »dr1_frames«

ff_video_decoder.c:1550: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »xine_list_delete« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

ff_video_decoder.c: In Funktion »ff_video_open_plugin«:

ff_video_decoder.c:1573: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »av_frame«

ff_video_decoder.c:1573: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »avcodec_alloc_frame«

ff_video_decoder.c:1574: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1574: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »avcodec_alloc_context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1575: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1575: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »opaque« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1576: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1576: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »palctrl« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist

ff_video_decoder.c:1580: Fehler: »FF_INPUT_BUFFER_PADDING_SIZE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

ff_video_decoder.c:1580: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 2 von »calloc«  erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

ff_video_decoder.c:1584: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »aspect_ratio«

ff_video_decoder.c:1586: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »pp_quality«

ff_video_decoder.c:1587: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »pp_context«

ff_video_decoder.c:1588: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »pp_mode«

ff_video_decoder.c:1590: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »mpeg_parser«

ff_video_decoder.c:1592: Fehler: »ff_video_decoder_t« hat kein Element namens »dr1_frames«

ff_video_decoder.c: In Funktion »init_video_plugin«:

ff_video_decoder.c:1652: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers könnte strict-aliasing-Regeln verletzen

make[3]: *** [xineplug_decode_ff_la-ff_video_decoder.lo] Fehler 1

In Datei, eingefügt von ffmpeg_decoder.c:30:

ffmpeg_decoder.h:29:23: Fehler: avcodec.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In file included from ffmpeg_decoder.c:30:

ffmpeg_decoder.h:42: Fehler: Feld »id« hat unvollständigen Typen

ffmpeg_decoder.c: In Funktion »init_once_routine«:

ffmpeg_decoder.c:311: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »avcodec_init«

ffmpeg_decoder.c:312: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »avcodec_register_all«

make[3]: *** [xineplug_decode_ff_la-ffmpeg_decoder.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.15/src/combined/ffmpeg'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.15/src/combined'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.15/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2724:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed."

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/log/portage/media-libs:xine-lib-1.1.15-r1:20090222-090945.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/media-libs:xine-lib-1.1.15-r1:20090222-090945.log'

vdr02 ~ #
```

emerge --info

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Feb 2009 08:00:14 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/glftpd/etc /opt/glftpd/ftp-data /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/toolchain /usr/portage/local/layman/flameeyes-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/myoverlays"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aio alsa animgif apache2 arts asf automount berkdb bzip2 caps child-protection cli cmdctrl cmdsubmenu cracklib crypt cups curl ddepgentry dga dolby-record-switch dolbyinrec dri dts dvb dvbplayer dvbsetup dvdread evo exif fat ffmpeg fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gtk htmlhandbook httpd iconv icq imagemagick imon ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jumpplay kde lcd lesstif liemikuutio lirc live lm_sensors matroska matrox midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses network nls noepg nptl nptlonly ntfs nvidia nvram ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pppd projectx python qt4 readline reelchannelscan reflection rtc samba sasl screen server session simplexml slang smartcard sourcecaps spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg svga swat sysfs tcpd timerinfo unicode v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vdr-net vfat vorbis wareagleicon webkit win32codecs wxwindows x264 x509 x86 xfs xinerama xml xorg xsl xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel oss" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text cfontzpacket cwlinux eyeboxone graphlcd icpa106 imon iowarrior lcterm md8800 ms6931 mtcs16209x noritakevfd pyramid sed1330 sed1520 serialvfd sli stv5730 svga t6963 tyan xosd" LINGUAS="de en" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga xvfb"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

vdr02 ~ #
```

Ich weis nun wirklich nicht mehr, was ich noch machen soll........

Hat noch Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## 3PO

ERLEDIGT

Nachdem ich von gcc-4.3.3 auf gcc-4.1.2 gewechselt habe ging es.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

